# Phoenix Suns Fans Roster



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Suns Fans Roster*​
If you are a fan of the team, and want to be apart of the roster. Please answer the following questions. Post the answers in this thread and I will continue to update it. Shuhan did this, and his list wasn't updated. So I thought I should make another one.

*Username:
real name:
location:
Contact info - AIM:
Favorite Suns player:*


*Starting 5*
_Active Suns fans_​
*Username: Dr. Seuss
real name: Sean
location: California
Contact info - AIM: AlwysSharpe
Favorite Suns player: Steve Nash

Username: 604flat_line
real name: Tim Osman
location: 604 (Vancouver)
Contact info - AIM: [email protected]
Favorite Suns player: Amare

Username: Zei_Zao_LS
Real Name: Blake
Location: Mesa, Arizona
Contact Info - AIM: LiquidkohanSnake MSN: [email protected]
Favorite Suns player: Leandro Barbosa

Username: Aylwin
Real name: Aylwin
Location: Finland
Contact info - AIM: Does not use one
Favorite Suns player: Steve Nash

USERNAME: HELVIUS
REAL NAME: MATTHEW
LOCATION: ARIZONA
AOL IM: HELVIUS CICERO
FAVORITE PLAYER: STEVE NASH

Username: Jasonskills
Real Name: Kevin
Location: Ho Chi Minh CIty
MSN: [email protected]
Favorite Player: Steve Nash 

Username: Dissonance19
real name: Joe
location: Florida 
Contact info - AIM: Dissonance19
Favorite Suns player: "The Matrix" Shawn Marion 

Username: Carbo04
real name: Jonathan
location: North Carolina
Contact info - AIM: JCarbo04
Favorite Suns player: The MV3.

Username: Sedd
real name: Seddrick
location: Phoenix
Contact info - AIM: thesedd2
Favorite Suns player: Amare 

Username: nffl
real name: Sam
location: Dallas, TX
Contact info - [email protected]
Favorite Suns player: Steve Nash

Username: MarshallBR
Real name: Marcus
Location: Bahia, Brasil
Contact info - Don´t use chat anymore... Getting a wife with the help of it is enough! 
Favorite Suns player: Leandro Barbosa (of course), Steve Nash

Username: Phoenix32
Realname: Carlos
Location: Klaipeda City in da Lithuania
Conatct Info: e-mail - [email protected] or [email protected]; skype - phoenix_32
Favourite player: Amare Stoudemire 

Username: Drk Element
Real name: Kevin
Location: Los Angeles California
Fav. Suns Player: Marcus Banks 

Username: smockgirl
real name: Brenda
location: Waterloo, ON
Contact info - MSN: [email protected]
Favorite Suns player: Shawn Marion 

Username: Jammin
real name: Ben
location: Niagara, Ontario, Canda
Contact info - AIM: BK1Jammin
Favorite Suns player: Steve Nash
*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Username: Zei_Zao_LS
Real Name: Blake
Location: Mesa, Arizona
Contact Info - AIM: LiquidkohanSnake MSN: [email protected] (Haven't been getting on MSN lately.)
Favorite Suns player: Leandro Barbosa


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Username: Aylwin
Real name: Aylwin
Location: Finland
Contact info - AIM: I don't use any instant messaging software
Favorite Suns player: Steve Nash


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

*USERNAME...* HELVIUS
*REAL NAME...* MATTHEW
*LOCATION...* ARIZONA
*AOL IM...* HELVIUS CICERO
*FAVORITE PLAYER...* STEVE NASH


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Username... Jasonskills
Real Name... Kevin
Location... Ho Chi Minh CIty
MSN... [email protected]
Favorite Player... Steve Nash


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Username: Dissonance19
real name: Joe
location: Florida 
Contact info - AIM: Dissonance19
Favorite Suns player: Amare Stoudemire, "The Matrix" Shawn Marion and Steve Nash. Can't pick a clear cut favorite


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Username: Carbo04
real name: Jonathan
location: North Carolina
Contact info - AIM: JCarbo04
Favorite Suns player: The MV3.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Username: Sedd
real name: Seddrick
location: Phoenix
Contact info - AIM: thesedd2
Favorite Suns player: Amare


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good job guys.


We have alot more Suns fans then that. Lets keep adding guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Good job guys.
> 
> 
> We have alot more Suns fans then that. Lets keep adding guys.



Suns fans are vampires, remember? Most come on when it's dark, and night time/early morning


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Username: nffl
real name: Sam
location: Dallas, TX
Contact info - [email protected]
Favorite Suns player: Steve Nash


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Username: MarshallBR
Real name: Marcus
Location: Bahia, Brasil
Contact info - Don´t use chat anymore... Getting a wife with the help of it is enough! :biggrin: 
Favorite Suns player: Leandro Barbosa (of course), Steve Nash


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Username: Phoenix32
Realname: Carlos
Location: Klaipeda City in da Lithuania
Conatct Info: e-mail - [email protected] or [email protected]; skype - phoenix_32
Favourite player: Amare Stoudemire


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

UN-Drk Element
RN-Kevin
Location- Los Angeles California
Fav. Player- Marcus Banks


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Username: smockgirl
real name: Brenda
location: Waterloo, ON
Contact info - MSN: [email protected]
Favorite Suns player: Shawn Marion


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

C'mon people, do this. It's not that hard.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Username: 604flat_line
real name: Tim Osman
location: 604 (Vancouver)
Contact info - AIM: [email protected]
Favorite Suns player: Amare


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We have more fans than this.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Username: Jammin
real name: Ben
location: Niagara, Ontario, Canda
Contact info - AIM: BK1Jammin
Favorite Suns player: Steve Nash


----------

